# It's good to see our government



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

have got their priorities right.

Rising crime, an overstretched NHS, an immigration system in meltdown, gridlocked roads, soldiers having to buy their own kit to take to Iraq and Afghanistan, and we get this..

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13531952,00.html


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> have got their priorities right.
> 
> Rising crime, an overstretched NHS, an immigration system in meltdown, gridlocked roads, soldiers having to buy their own kit to take to Iraq and Afghanistan, and we get this..
> 
> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13531952,00.html


OMG.....is this real, or should it have been posted as a JOKE thread ? 

Do they seriously expect every household to get every item in their rubbish 'correctly' binned each time they chuck out their rubbish - at least it was put in a bin and not dumped somewhere like some dirty [email protected] Maybe they should concentrate on those first ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My mother now has 5 bins in to witch she has to sort her rubbish the Brown compost bin is only collected every 2 weeks and you cannot put any bin liners in it or put your compost in to any bags so by the time it is has stud for 2 weeks with your wet grass cuttings in it baking in the sun it stinks :evil: 
I think they should be charging the bin men with littering the amount they spill on the road (and just leave behind) as they empty the bins


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ahhh thanks, this forum can be relied upon to remind me why I am abandoning ship on a regular and convincing basis.

Cheers.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What a waste!!!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I just watched our lovely bucketmen take my freshly emptied bucket and give it a shove, letting it freewheel from the lorry to "almost" my pavement where I left it for them to collect.
Well, I say almost, the middle of the road is nearly the pavement, isn't it?
I'll film them next week to see if they do the same again, and if so I'll make a complaint.
Â£215 per month for Council Tax and the cocks can't even bring my bin back properly.

Rogue


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

They make you laugh don't they? A couple of weeks ago we'd put our bags out ready for collection the next morning, then remembered there was a box that I'd forgot to put out, so I folded it flat, took it outside and put it between the bags. When I got back in the house I said to my wife 'I bet those jobsworths don't take that cos it's not IN the bags'

Sure enough, the next morning my 2 bags had gone but the flat piece of cardboard, measuring all of 8" square, was still sat on my driveway. :evil:

Common sense is an optional extra in this country now, and fewer and fewer people are taking it.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> What a waste!!!


 :lol: :lol: Very good

Back on topic this really annoys me as one week its green waste next, next week regular so the moment the weather gets warmer its a fly infested, stinking fu*king health hazard, not to mention the fact that i can never remember which week is which (green or regular) and if i do put the wrong one out they wont walk 20yds up the drive to take the right one

oh well so much for Tony's socialist utopia


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Whats local government got to do with national governmernt? :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Whats local government got to do with national governmernt? :wink:


Local goverments answer directly to national goverment, and act on their laws and legistlations, I think. :?

Either way, you can't deny this country's becoming a complete fook up - should what people put in what bin be a priority?

All of the problems listed - immigration, the state of the roads and hospitals etc will still be an issue for Exeter City Council won't they? And they're choosing to spend money prosecuting a woman for putting the wrong rubbish in the wrong bag? Fooking unbelievable.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

We certainly have a lot to worry about compared with if we lived in Darfur, Iraq, Afganistan, Columbia just to name a few. Yep, the country is going to the dogs.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

BreTT said:


> We certainly have a lot to worry about compared with if we lived in Darfur, Iraq, Afganistan, Columbia just to name a few. Yep, the country is going to the dogs.


I've been to 2 out of those 4 places, and they don't pay half the fucking taxes we do. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly have a lot to worry about compared with if we lived in Darfur, Iraq, Afganistan, Columbia just to name a few. Yep, the country is going to the dogs.
> ...


Not much I can say to that :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BreTT said:


> We certainly have a lot to worry about compared with if we lived in Darfur, Iraq, Afganistan, Columbia just to name a few. Yep, the country is going to the dogs.


I know what you mean but compared to the U.S, Australia, and most of mainland Europe our overall Tax burden is out of control, especially when you look at what it go towards


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > We certainly have a lot to worry about compared with if we lived in Darfur, Iraq, Afganistan, Columbia just to name a few. Yep, the country is going to the dogs.
> ...


Only two things are certain...death and taxes.

Then again, those that can afford it, pay for medical insurance in the US, the rest do without medical treatment unless they can afford to pay for it. Not sure about Oz and Europe where this is concerned.

The grass is always greener (especially with all this compost that's going around) ;-)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

BreTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


We don't have it bad in this country compared to places like Brett has listed above, but considering we're supposedly a G8 country and yet we've got pensioners flying out to India to have cataract operations because of the NHS waiting times we do seem to be going backwards..


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> We don't have it bad in this country compared to places like Brett has listed above, but considering we're supposedly a G8 country and yet we've got pensioners flying out to India to have cataract operations because of the NHS waiting times we do seem to be going backwards..


Having just watched the Chris Angel trick in Off Topic, I'd like to see the NHS put that particular patient back together ;-)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

BreTT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have it bad in this country compared to places like Brett has listed above, but considering we're supposedly a G8 country and yet we've got pensioners flying out to India to have cataract operations because of the NHS waiting times we do seem to be going backwards..
> ...


It's their fault she's like that in the first place. She only went in for a hip replacement! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

And I thought Greece was crap :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Whats local government got to do with national governmernt? :wink:
> ...


I would have to agree that Exeter City Council made the right decision to do this. I deal with this rubbish every day and stupid members of the public who cant even be aresd to sort out their recycling from non recyling need fecking shooting [smiley=rifle.gif]

Everybody thinks its a throw away society but how many of you really know what happens, why and how, you just keep buying, throwing and keep replacing.

I deal with a facility that takes 40,000 tonnes per annum of garden and kitchen waste, we do this cheaper than sending material to landfill which costs you the tax payer more money and hence your council tax increases the more we send to landfill. EU legislation dictates that we have to diver upto 60% of 1998 levels by 2009, the fines if we dont are Â£150+ per tonne, in one year a major County Council would be bankrupt.

Out of the Â£220 quoted for council tax the collection crew get approx Â£1.20 per property per week to collect your waste.

No I'm not a jobsworth, but in fecking annoys me when we spend a great deal of time, saving the environment, reducing costs to the tax payer and people cant even be arsed to help. In Germany they would have been fined. In the netherlands they have an incinerator in every major city. How many do you want here?

Anyway rant over.... I drive a V6 and get 26mpg, once its gone its gone and where all driving electric cars powered by the waste you cant be arsed to recycle.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

thebears - good posting. Well put.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thebears said:


> Out of the Â£220 quoted for council tax the collection crew get approx Â£1.20 per property per week to collect your waste.


TBH on the waste front I'd be happy to double or triple :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> thebears - good posting. Well put.


Thank you 



BAMTT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the Â£220 quoted for council tax the collection crew get approx Â£1.20 per property per week to collect your waste.
> ...


so you would like to see Â£125 - Â£187 rise on your concil tax each year. So would we then we can offer better collection systems with an increasing number of recyclates and more frequently.

I suspect your a minority in wanting to pay more council tax


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thebears said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > thebears - good posting. Well put.
> ...


As for an overall rise no (other amenities), but if i Knew that figure meant that all of my rubbish would be taken weekly then yes, We have had 2 skips in as many months (alot of work on the house at the mo) which means i have already paid that and more to private firms :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> As for an overall rise no (other amenities), but if i Knew that figure meant that all of my rubbish would be taken weekly then yes, We have had 2 skips in as many months (alot of work on the house at the mo) which means i have already paid that and more to private firms :?


DIY waste is not statutory household waste and a charge can be applied for the collection and removal, hence why you have ended up with a skip.

Not sure what the provision of Household Recycling Centres are in your part of the world, but these do take large/bulky items for free but again DIY waste is not household watse although many do treat it as that.

Where theirs muck theres money......Thats why i have a TT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thebears said:


> Where theirs muck theres money......Thats why i have a TT


I bet you keep the muck off your TT


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you keep the muck off your TT


like this


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I could get dirty with her for sure.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I could get dirty with her for sure.


Really dirty IMHO, filth pure filth!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I could get dirty with her for sure.


But would she have you :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I look well hot. I've change my aviator. I once got a girl stand next to me as i was collecting train number is reading.


----------

